

US Crimes from the North-Korean perspective - armandososa
http://www.korea-dpr.com/users/thai/Us.htm

======
abalashov
Well, I think "from the North Korean perspective" is something of an
oversimplification of the matter. Certainly, from the point of view of the
propaganda of the officialdom and the artistic culture it manufactures...

